# Pittsburgh Paint....what are your thoughts?



## MattRoefer

I moved to Texas recently, and have been using Pittsburgh Paint since I have been here...what are your thoughts about Pittsburgh Paint? Let me know...


----------



## plainpainter

Damn good stuff. Their manor hall line especially interior semigloss is a dream paint.


----------



## johnpaint

I love it. Some of the interior paint smells a little strong, but it's good paint. Semi gloss is fine, lays out very good.


----------



## chrisn

Just used some Manor Hall yesterday, no complaints and it is a little less expensive than similar SW or BM


----------



## bikerboy

They are the number two paint mfg in the world. (Akzo Noble being #1). The seal grip line of primers is nice. Speedhide is a good line. Like others have said on the Manor Hall.


----------



## daArch

Even this lowly paper sticker has had great results with Manor Hall.


----------



## slickshift

The Manor Hall line is pretty good, I have no problems using it if spec'd

The SpeedHide "Builder's Grade" is pretty good too, for what it is...and the price is usually pretty good (to comparable products) also

The SpeedHide New Drywall Primer/Sealer is excellent for new drywall, and IMO a most "under-rated" product
Even though it's a "Builder's Grade" primer, I have _no problem_ using it on new drywall on "high-end" projects
...Don't mind a bit actually


----------



## wje

Very weird, I think it is horrible to work with. I think it is like trying to paint with glue. I also had a ton of trouble with the paint skinning in the can and had to strain it before even using it...here in Canada I was paying $60 a gallon and for that price straining is unacceptable. I did like the speedhide primer, amazing coverage and spread a fair bit. I also tried the speedhide semi, pure performance semi, manor hall semi and speedhide ceiling paint. All in all for the priced they were charging, I was NOT impressed. I also don't like BM which has a similar consistancy. I am for sure an ICI and SW guy. Do you guys add any sort of paint extender to these paints?


----------



## wje

Oh I forgot to mention the manor hall picture framed on me like crazy.. it appeared as 2 different colours...


----------



## Picky Painter

wje said:


> Very weird, I think it is horrible to work with. I think it is like trying to paint with glue. I also had a ton of trouble with the paint skinning in the can and had to strain it before even using it...here in Canada I was paying $60 a gallon and for that price straining is unacceptable. I did like the speedhide primer, amazing coverage and spread a fair bit. I also tried the speedhide semi, pure performance semi, manor hall semi and speedhide ceiling paint. All in all for the priced they were charging, I was NOT impressed. I also don't like BM which has a similar consistancy. I am for sure an ICI and SW guy. Do you guys add any sort of paint extender to these paints?


 
So painters in the U.S. love PP and wje being from canada hates it. This begs the question; do the formulations for PP vary between our two countries? I'm from canada too but I don't use PP so I have no input on the matter.


----------



## wje

Picky Painter said:


> So painters in the U.S. love PP and wje being from canada hates it. This begs the question; do the formulations for PP vary between our two countries? I'm from canada too but I don't use PP so I have no input on the matter.


 
Well I think you may be onto something.. I am sure they have plants in both countries... Go to gliddens website and look for their line up... I can't get any of the products they have at my store and everything I use isn't even on their site... weird... It would be neat to know though if they were defferent.


----------



## slickshift

...and although traditionally I'm used to seeing CD prices higher than USD, at this time I wouldn't think there would be _that_ much difference
Although I think it's a fine paint, it's no Duration or Aura
60 bucks USD for Manor Hall would put it out of the running right quick
It's good...but not _that_ good


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Like with every paint company you have to compare honestly across the board. Its decent paint. You have to spec it to the right use or it will bomb. It does have a funky smell for the interiors, but imo it is above Glidden.


----------



## LouLewyLewis

PPG. is my #1 pick. Very good paint....


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong

MattRoefer said:


> I moved to Texas recently, and have been using Pittsburgh Paint since I have been here...what are your thoughts about Pittsburgh Paint? Let me know...


 
Where did you move from? Hows the work there, love Austin area been there many times, look out for hippie hollow :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## George Z

Canadian opinions:

Pure Performance is good. Not Natura like good, just better than the old Ecospec.
SpeedHide New Drywall Primer/Sealer. I agree with Slickshift, surprisingly good for price.
Manor Hall pricing is about $38-$45 Canadian, similar to Regal Line or Collection as we call it here. Maybe you guys mean the Timeless line.

I think Manor Hall is overall a great paint. Not like Aura but really good.


----------



## MJpainter

We love Manor Hall exterior. Price is fantastic for the quality. Just recently used Manor Hall Interior and its the same story, great price for the quality it produces. We pay $21 a gal for both interior and exterior. I have to say over all, price and quality combined beats out SW over all. I would go primarily to PPG if they had more stores.


----------



## MJpainter

I would like to hear from people on the quality of PPG's Porter paints. Any good reviews?


----------



## MattRoefer

Thank you all for your help and recommendations about Pittsburgh Paint. I have liked it so far, no matter what type of job...


----------



## Rick the painter

Always likes Pitts. and like Biker said Seal grip primer is very good.


----------



## flowjo

ya manor hall is like my second favorite paint its got a very plastic odor but its amazing stuff to work with but their contractor line stuff i wanna throw off a 40 story building into a blazing pit of fire garbage stuff you get what you pay for but the gap between the 2 is insane


----------



## flowjo

oh and ive used their latex dtm stuff its great


----------



## JAYJAY

MJpainter said:


> We love Manor Hall exterior. Price is fantastic for the quality. Just recently used Manor Hall Interior and its the same story, great price for the quality it produces. We pay $21 a gal for both interior and exterior. I have to say over all, price and quality combined beats out SW over all. I would go primarily to PPG if they had more stores.


Agreed.


----------



## Boden Painting

been using PPG for years, the manor hall semi/ speed hide flat has been my bread and butter for NC. I, however, am NOT a fan of the seal grip alkyd exterior primer. I have found that it is really crappy at preventing tannin bleed.

I recently saw that PPG is now offering a self priming eggshell paint for roughly $65/bucket, looking forward to trying that on NC.


----------



## bikerboy

Boden Painting said:


> . I, however, am NOT a fan of the seal grip alkyd exterior primer. I have found that it is really crappy at preventing tannin bleed.


 
My PPG dealer will push you towards Cover Stain or Califonia Paints Troubleshooter. I did not know that seal grip had a tannin blocker in the lineup.


----------



## MJpainter

Oh and Pittec rocks as well


----------



## CApainter

PPG makes a waterborne epoxy that I have used on concrete floors. The product is called Aqua-Pon. It has held up well in the last seven years, as I have been able to observe. We may be using this product, or something similar, as solvent borne materials are fazed out. Here in California, automotive paints are going waterborne also.


----------



## MJpainter

CApainter said:


> PPG makes a waterborne epoxy that I have used on concrete floors. The product is called Aqua-Pon. It has held up well in the last seven years, as I have been able to observe. We may be using this product, or something similar, as solvent borne materials are fazed out. Here in California, automotive paints are going waterborne.



Our reps here in mn say the waterborne automotive finishes are horrible to work with. Cars have lost all of their clear when driving down the road or have simple fallen off the car in the paint booths. A lot of equipment and time is needed to make the stuff work. Lots of kinks to work out yet from the sounds of it. Is it working out well in cal.?


----------



## CApainter

MJpainter said:


> Our reps here in mn say the waterborne automotive finishes are horrible to work with. Cars have lost all of their clear when driving down the road or have simple fallen off the car in the paint booths. A lot of equipment and time is needed to make the stuff work. Lots of kinks to work out yet from the sounds of it. Is it working out well in cal.?


I hear you MJ. My crew is working on getting trained to spray the new stuff.

I'll be looking towards SSPC to see if there are any classes available. Or any automotive groups. 

In California it's too early to tell.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Their cheap stuff from home centers sucks. The real stuff from the paint stores is great and well priced. Lots of good industrial coating choices too.


----------



## PaintMe201

for a customer we put the seal grip alkyd up against cover stain and primelock... The seal grip covered better then the other two but it took a lil longer to fully dry.. Seemed to dry a lil soft also


----------



## jmda

We use a lot of Porter - which is owned by PPG. I do not know what Porter products coincide with what PPG products.

Porter Glyptex is the best oil trim paint on the market IMO. We can still use it in KY and will probably be able to for the next two years or so.

Porter Hi-Hide Ceramic Matte is reasonably priced paint that is really flat and washable. I sell it a lot on jobs. Downside always a two coat product (covers really well in two coats, but always two coats never one).

PPG Top Gun Caulk is the best IMO


----------



## Goode Painters

i must say that Manor hall is excellent! Very smooth and i have never had a problem with it touching up!


----------



## Visenhance

Overall, PPG has the best products, period. Seal Grip Latex Primer is awesome. Anyone want a cant miss Green product...get Pure Performance. I tried Harmony once....junk.


----------



## JoseyWales

Manor hall is great stuff.Never had a problem with it.


----------



## HVPainter

*Pittsburgh Paint A Disaster!!!!!*

I recently used Pittsburgh Paint, Pure Performance which is listed as no VOC/LOW odor. It was a disaster. My client has asthma and is chemically sensitive and the building where the paint was used absolutely reeks. It's been 3 months and it still is so vile that the client cannot enter the building and neither can I. So Beware this horrid paint.


----------



## radio11

WOW! How is your relationship with the client? 

Also, you dug deep for this particular thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cutting Edge

I love seal grip. Love the Manor hall. Pure performance in my opinion is a great paint for the money. Never used it for someone with asthma or "chemically sensitive."


----------



## Oden

HVPainter said:


> I recently used Pittsburgh Paint, Pure Performance which is listed as no VOC/LOW odor. It was a disaster. My client has asthma and is chemically sensitive and the building where the paint was used absolutely reeks. It's been 3 months and it still is so vile that the client cannot enter the building and neither can I. So Beware this horrid paint.


A little over the top?


----------



## The Cutting Edge

Oden said:


> A little over the top?


A little. I'd say a lot over the top. Horrid and vile. I don't think I've even read those two words in the Behr threads.


----------



## slinger58

HVPainter said:


> I recently used Pittsburgh Paint, Pure Performance which is listed as no VOC/LOW odor. It was a disaster. My client has asthma and is chemically sensitive and the building where the paint was used absolutely reeks. It's been 3 months and it still is so vile that the client cannot enter the building and neither can I. So Beware this horrid paint.





Oden said:


> A little over the top?


Yeah, I'd say a little over the top. I get this mental image of some building with yellow tape around the perimeter and men in tyvek suits and full-face respirators. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Oden

Haha
Condemned. The city condemned it.


----------



## slinger58

Oden said:


> Haha
> Condemned. The city condemned it.


EPA to levy massive fines, HVPainter facing possible prison time. :icon_evil:


----------



## Rbriggs82




----------



## slinger58

Rbriggs82 said:


>


That's it! :thumbup:

"HV phone hoooommmme!"


----------



## HD painting

I'm from Pittsburgh area but was brought up using SW. 
I know manor hall is good stuff! 
I'm sure they make good products and bad just like every paint manufacturer. 
Anyone use the alkali resistent primer?? 
I've used Sw loxon on smooth hardkote and sometimes get "hotspots" 
Maybe ppg is worth a shot?? Anyone? 
Sorry that might be another thread all together


----------



## TKbrush

I think this is like the 3rd time i have read about paint fumes on this board. If i am remembering correctly, theyve all been office buildings. My guess, its coming from new carpets...the only thing that could smell for that long. People used to like that new car smell...i guess not anymore.


----------



## PACman

TKbrush said:


> I think this is like the 3rd time i have read about paint fumes on this board. If i am remembering correctly, theyve all been office buildings. My guess, its coming from new carpets...the only thing that could smell for that long. People used to like that new car smell...i guess not anymore.


That's a good point. And the vinyl cove base they use can put out quite a smell also.


----------



## Damon T

Ppg has some kick a$$ products! I love Permanizer Plus wood stabilizer, breakthrough, Manor Hall, and the latex Seal Grip primer works well inside and out.


----------



## ElTacoPaco

Damon T said:


> Ppg has some kick a$$ products! I love Permanizer Plus wood stabilizer, breakthrough, Manor Hall, and the latex Seal Grip primer works well inside and out.


How much are you getting the Spermanizer for?


----------



## DeanV

ElTacoPaco said:


> How much are you getting the Spermanizer for?



Ummmm. Not sure what subforum to move this to......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phinnster

How is the gold label ceiling paint ?


----------



## Wolfgang

ElTacoPaco said:


> How much are you getting the Spermanizer for?



Classic.....:thumbup:


----------



## ElTacoPaco

Wolfgang said:


> Classic.....:thumbup:


----------



## NotAChemist

PACman said:


> That's a good point. And the vinyl cove base they use can put out quite a smell also.


Also the adhesive for it.


----------

